# Bryn Hafod, Northamptonshire - Jan'11



## MattS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, first post since joining up week or so back.

Before we get down to the explore, a little background if i may, firstly mine...

Until now Ive done little exploring, Ive been more of a lurker, appreciating from a far you may say. 
Until now, a mate of mine (Chris34 of this very site) was talking about this place a while back, we said how we should do some stuff, how there were a couple of ideal local start sites and eventually sort of spur of the moment and one more mate along too, here it is....

And now for the site we actually visited.....(shameless nicked facts from internet search sources)

This first bit was found in some planning/design applications i found online..
_Your officers were approached by representatives of The Convent of Our Lady at the beginning of 2004 in respect of the future of the Convent and Preparatory School and the land associated with those buildings. The desire to investigate the potential development of the site had come about following the planned closure of the school. Initial discussions took place with Theresa Nicholl and Martin Ellison, the then Conservation Officer for KBC, together with planning policy officers.

It soon became apparent that the site was special in terms of some of the buildings, one of which was grade II listed – the listing at the time referred to the convent building but the building described was in fact the school [Middlewest] which was designed by Henry Gotch. Other buildings on site, particularly the Convent were notable and in addition the curtilage of the building and grounds in general contain landscaped gardens and several large tree specimens of quality. Following further research by Martin Ellison together with colleagues at the County Council it was established that the Convent (named Bryn Hafod) was also designed by Henry Gotch for Charles Wicksteed. Subsequently a successful application was made to the Department for Culture, Media and Sport (dcms) to have Bryn Hafod listed. There are therefore two grade II listed buildings on the site._

For easier reading of what happened here since Charles Wicksteed died and left the properties vacant and for sale in 1931, ive gathered this info into a easy readable form...

1944
The sisters took over Bryn Hafod from Charles Wicksteed of Wicksteed Park, which became the convent for the sisters only.

1950
Hall Close in Northampton Road was bought and became the high school, Middle West became the junior school and the Headlands site was closed.

1954
The Ursuline Sisters returned to Germany and were replaced by the Sisters of Our Lady.

1972
Our Lady's Convent High School at Hall Close closes.

2003
The Junior school closes end of the summer term.

Another planning application i found reads.....
“Demolition of extensions to Bryn Hafod and Middlewest. Remedial work to external elevations. Reinstatement of terrace gardens forming private curtilages. Conversion and extension of Bryn Hafod annex to create 2 town houses and retention of existing cottages”

Andfinally for the patient (and now probably bored) a few pics. (the qualiy of which is poor, this being a first proper explore my camera is old and rubbish, i now need to upgrade, so all due apologies)

This building was wicksteeds house and later the convent.














This is whats left of the school buildings (the others have been demolished, this one being listed was saved)





The obligatory mirror shot.




A strange roman/greek decoration in an attic room, looks weirdly old.









Tacked on later, when the house was soley a convent i assume, a chapel, with a little confessional in the corner, which was nice to see. Hopefully in the pic you can see the very basic yet pretty stained glass windows.









And finally, what once was Charles Wicksteeds ornamental pond (with long unused fountain still peeking out obviously)


----------



## Chris34 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good to see this place again, I managed to lose all my photos.

Apparently work is now underway converting it into separate dwellings


----------



## MattS (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats drastic Chris, loosing pics sucks, you had some nice ones.

Good this place has been saved for posterity,will have to drive by and see what it looks like now, something depressing about a blue plaque type-o-place being empty i thought.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice report, thanks for sharing. Other than St. Crispins, haven't seen anything that looks as good as this in Northampton. Well done


----------



## MD (Apr 7, 2011)

good shots 
did you get in the listed building ? beautiful staircase in there 4th pic down
still saddens me to see the broken mirror


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good to see its still being done. It is a shame about the damage, could be worse though I suppose.



Tstranger1066 said:


> Other than St. Crispins, haven't seen anything that looks as good as this in Northampton



This place isn't in Northampton


----------



## MattS (Apr 8, 2011)

MD said:


> good shots
> did you get in the listed building ? beautiful staircase in there 4th pic down
> still saddens me to see the broken mirror




Hi there, 

yes we got into both buildings, access wasnt too bad. Unfortunatly all my other pics from the insides were a bit dark and rubbish.
The whole place is very sad really, it just had that air about it.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 8, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Good to see its still being done. It is a shame about the damage, could be worse though I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> This place isn't in Northampton


 Thanks for pointing out my c***up Goldie  My mistake, was half asleep when I wrote that reply :SLEEP::wconfused:


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't recall seeing this one before. Some really interesting features inside and a nice piece of history too. Great first report, Matt...and welcome to DP.


----------



## MattS (Apr 13, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Great first report, Matt...and welcome to DP.





Many thanks, It makes it all worthwhile and you get a warm fuzzy feeling when people say that


----------

